# Looks like we been lied to again???



## MACHXKING (Jul 27, 2006)

Don't forget the green men at Area 51. The conspiracy is all around us and we are all blind. The Afganies could care less about minerals found in thier country as long as Poppies are grown.


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

So whats the big deal ? been the same way since the beginning. Capitalizing on where and how to get ahead on the dollars and cents. Life and lives of the average person has always been counted on a balance as a cost that can be tabulated like any asset.


----------



## GBG (Mar 4, 2007)

http://www.dailyfinance.com/story/investing/china-us-afghanistan-mineral-mining/19515409/


----------



## whitehunter2 (Sep 14, 2009)

GBG said:


> http://www.dailyfinance.com/story/investing/china-us-afghanistan-mineral-mining/19515409/


wow interesting read, we might be getting ready for a showdown with Russia and China..this could end up bad..


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Wait till the Chinese get a few roadside bombs for dinner and see what happens. As long as anyone from any outside country is there they're a target.

Why didn't Russia stay and mine the wealth back when they tried their hand with them?


----------

